# Private Hunt Club looking for members



## Troutmadness (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,
I am looking for some members to a fair chase QDM hunt club in northern Mi , 5000 acres,food, lodge 25 members max, we only need 3-4 new members, please email or PM for details ,reasonable.
Thanks John


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Not sure, but seeing that you are from Hillsdale, I would be interested if it were there and not N. MI


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

But if your looking for some quality upstanding deer hunters. Just to go with you on a deer hunt. I believe you can do that in the whitetail hunting section.


----------



## Troutmadness (Jul 9, 2008)

I have no vested intrest in it, Im just a member and the owner is old and has no computer skills, and asked if I could do this for him , yes there is a membership fee for 5000 acres, Ill try the classified area but I did not see anywhere that looked where it should be posted there.
Thanks John


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

John - based on our PM's I see nothing wrong with it being right here - 

ferg....

I'll clean up the top some -


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

So what is the cost of this club.


----------



## BuckMark (Jul 19, 2004)

I would be interested in getting some information about this club. Please send me a PM or email me at [email protected]
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Troutmadness said:


> please email or PM for details





bigcountrysg said:


> So what is the cost of this club.


???


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

loweboats said:


> Not sure, but seeing that you are from Hillsdale, I would be interested if it were there and not N. MI



Why is that? If you take 5000 acres and manage it properly there are going to be big deer there, regardless of if it is in the NLP or the SLP. 

Now gas prices to get there and back....


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Mightymouse said:


> Why is that? If you take 5000 acres and manage it properly there are going to be big deer there, regardless of if it is in the NLP or the SLP.
> 
> Now gas prices to get there and back....


Maybe it is because of the travel costs involved.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

John, I'd like some information on your club. Please email or PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

John, I would like information on the club as well. Please feel free to PM me at your convenience.


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

John,

I as well would like some info. Please PM me.

thank you.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

I would also be interested in receiving some information (Location, Cost, Etc.). Please PM me.


----------



## Troutmadness (Jul 9, 2008)

I will be going up north in the next couple of weeks fishing if anyone would like to check out the place let me know so I can set up some times to go over to it.
Thanks John


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Firemedic said:


> Maybe it is because of the travel costs involved.


 
Exactly, I live in the SLP. I cant afford to drive up north every weekend.


----------



## badbrad (Aug 9, 2007)

I would like some info on this club.

Price? Location? Rules? Etc...


----------



## Troutmadness (Jul 9, 2008)

We are still looking for some new members PM or email
Thanks John


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Mightymouse said:


> Why is that? If you take 5000 acres and manage it properly there are going to be big deer there, regardless of if it is in the NLP or the SLP.
> 
> Now gas prices to get there and back....





Firemedic said:


> Maybe it is because of the travel costs involved.


That's what I was getting at with the gas comment.

I know I am not looking forward to that this fall, going to be a tough few months on the wallet. Getting some venison for the freezer, maybe a buck for the wall and another season of memories makes it all worth it though!!!


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Troutmadness sent me the info on this club and it's quite the deal. I'm in the process of seeking new employment right now, but depending on where i wind up, I will seriously consider this. 

The price of this hunt club will pay the property taxes on about 25 acres in the SLP. You could lease into this hunt club and have access to a mecca for 1/10th the price of ownership.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

please email me details at [email protected]
thanks,
Mike


----------



## Troutmadness (Jul 9, 2008)

Messages Sent


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Troutmadness - your occupation is "Bamboo fly _*roid*_ maker". Better fix that typo, eh!!!!!


----------



## Troutmadness (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, 
They are a pain in the ass to build , does that count?
 John


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll bet they're a work of art.


----------



## kook (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a little late finding this, but please PM me info on the club.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Troutmadness said:


> We are still looking for some new members PM or email
> Thanks John


I would like some information on your hunt club, cost, location, etc. email me a [email protected]


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like the OP hasn’t logged in in over 9 years. 


[email protected] said:


> I would like some information on your hunt club, cost, location, etc. email me a [email protected]


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

The club is probably defunct by now


----------

